# Builder question.. External cladding options



## vkurup (Jul 2, 2015)

We are doing an extension and planning to give the house a face lift. some parts of the front facade have tiles but they need a thorough cleaning or removal. We were keen to look at white render - some of the new ones dont need maintainance for about 10 years or so.   Another neighbour is taking tiles out and putting in ceder cladding.  Speaking to our architect, he is not very keen on Ceder cladding as he mentioned that they need maintainance and given the location may not work very well.  
Anyone with Ceder cladding and can share experience. Any other low maintaince options other than rendering?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 2, 2015)

Not sure why your architect is so anti cedar cladding, it can be installed without needing any treatment (Canadian or US western redcedar is best if you don't want to treat it) and because it is not a dense wood it is far less susceptible to shrinking or moving/warping than other timber cladding. It'll change colour over time and doesn't require any more maintenance than any other type of cladding.

We've used a timber cladding called Norclad on a couple of projects lately where budget has been tight. Looks good so far.

There are some good quality timber effect cladding products like Marley Eternit which are widely used in the UK by most of the big house builders.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 2, 2015)

https://www.britishgas.co.uk/energy-saving-products/home-insulation/solid-wall-insulation

Have a look at that, or similar.

Refurbishing a property at the moment and just had this type/very similar cladding done on top of the cedar.

Cedar ain't worth the hassle imo.


----------



## teetime75 (Jul 2, 2015)

I have cedar cladding (vertical)on the front and back of the house, type of wood not known.
It`s been on from new ,(1950s).
When I moved in 28 yrs. ago it was a wishy-washy brown .H I D wanted it black,
so black it had to be.

It holds the stain well, and I re-new it every 10 yrs.
That is the only maintainance it gets.

The back of the house is south facing.(front north) 
there is no sign at all of wear or warping.


----------



## Pants (Jul 2, 2015)

teetime75 said:



			I have cedar cladding (vertical)on the front and back of the house, type of wood not known.
		
Click to expand...



Eerrmmm.  Cedar perhaps????


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2015)

This is what I do when not on a golf course, I do all kinds of EWI, take a look at our website, the systems we use are maintenance free and guaranteed not to crack, the cover we offer is a minimum 15yrs.  The insulation systems can save you in excess of 40% on fuel costs, that's a huge number! You can have almost any colour finish you want, which keeps the other halves happy.

http://www.renderright.co.uk/


----------



## vkurup (Jul 3, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			We've used a timber cladding called Norclad on a couple of projects lately where budget has been tight. Looks good so far.

There are some good quality timber effect cladding products like Marley Eternit which are widely used in the UK by most of the big house builders.
		
Click to expand...

Tnx Mr. T... will look it up.. the Norclad site was down, so will check when i get back home.. 



Fish said:



			This is what I do when not on a golf course, I do all kinds of EWI, take a look at our website, the systems we use are maintenance free and guaranteed not to crack, the cover we offer is a minimum 15yrs.  The insulation systems can save you in excess of 40% on fuel costs, that's a huge number! You can have almost any colour finish you want, which keeps the other halves happy.

http://www.renderright.co.uk/

Click to expand...


Fish... looks interesting.. assume most of the work is midlands. We have cavity wall insulation, so assume we dont need the EWI version of it.  One of HID work colleague put in something called Monocouche and says that it does not need colouring etc. Will drop  you a PM.   

We are kindof looking for the look like these  (from your website)


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Tnx Mr. T... will look it up.. the Norclad site was down, so will check when i get back home.. 




Fish... looks interesting.. assume most of the work is midlands. We have cavity wall insulation, so assume we dont need the EWI version of it.  One of HID work colleague put in something called Monocouche and says that it does not need colouring etc. Will drop  you a PM.   

We are kindof looking for the look like these  (from your website)
View attachment 15927
View attachment 15928
View attachment 15929

Click to expand...

As per our website we cover the UK, I've recently been working in North London & Kent, Oxford will soon start along with Cheshire and obviously were all over central England, but we are very competitive in the south of the England.

Our system and process is the same for render only properties, its simply applied without the insulation but creates the same finishes with the same guarantees.

I've just finished this today today, it was originally 1 end of terrace house until he added a large similar sized extension but it always looked liked 2 houses, which he didn't like, so we've just externally rendered it and used an acrylic [Monocouche] finish so its looks like a single house, all new soffits & fascia, guttering etc have been completed today to finish it all off.  Its now maintenance free and guaranteed not to crack anywhere for 15yrs!   

Original house & extension



Taped & prepared 



1st base coat



Top coat applied



Just snagging to do



He's chuffed with the new look.

You really have to see it close up to appreciate the work on the reveals and all the sharp edges.


----------



## teetime75 (Jul 3, 2015)

Pants said:



			Eerrmmm.  Cedar perhaps????
		
Click to expand...


Ooops- Species of cedar.


----------

